# More old school questions: 1/2 DIN EQ, AC Four.1i vs. Kicker KQ5?



## mosk22rte (Dec 28, 2009)

Since *msmith* thankfully resolved my dilemma in my previous thread on old school crossovers, it looks like I'll be using a PPI FRX-456 as my crossover. Since much of my audio source material consists of live performances of varying recording quality, I also plan on running an EQ and line driver. As it happens, I currently have two 1/2 DIN old school units to choose from, the AudioControl Four.1i and the Kicker KQ5. These are each 5 band EQs, with the Four.1i having a parametric adjustment for the sub frequency, and the Kicker unit having parametric adjustment for all five bands.

Any opinion between the two? I've run the Four.1i for the last few years, so if I keep it I know what its limitations are. On paper, it seems to have a cleaner output than the Kicker, but I'm at a good point to reconsider my EQ choice, so I'm curious if there are strong feelings one way or the other. (And I know some people hate all signal processors, regardless, so if you're a hater, just assume that I have poor taste and my mother dresses me funny  )

Thanks


----------



## jel847 (Nov 8, 2007)

do you already own the kicker?


----------



## mosk22rte (Dec 28, 2009)

jel847 said:


> do you already own the kicker?


Yes, I already both of these units, but I haven't actually used the Kicker. Unfortunately, their face plates are slightly different sizes, and given the way I need to install this I can't easily install one, try it for a while, and remove it and then install the other one. Which is why I'm fishing for opinions on them.

If there's another comparably sized unit that's a lot better, I'm open to that as well. Also, I want to have all of the main freq. controls on the face, which eliminates units like the PPI PAR-245.


----------

